# Best color for the trap/landing



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm building a trap onto the Pigeon Palace and I've heard a light green is the best color for the door and landing shelf/dowels etc. Is that right or is there a better color I should paint it?

NAB


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nabisho said:


> I'm building a trap onto the Pigeon Palace and I've heard a light green is the best color for the door and landing shelf/dowels etc. Is that right or is there a better color I should paint it?
> 
> NAB


I've never heard that one color was better than another. They do however recognize color, so anything that stands out should be good. We have our traps painted blue and white. White one is on the YB loft. Blue one is on the OB loft. Does it make a real difference? I don' know.......but that's what we did.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i bred some tipplers and gave them to a freind to train and they really stay up well, better than the parents. the problem was night time landing. We lost few youngs when they went and landed on tall buildings which had light on the roof tops. Now we use markers as the sun goes down. we have 3 strong spot lights pointing direct to the sky. each are a meter away in a row. by the way, the light is yellow.

we also noticed that pigeons get used to certain thing ie like a flag etc... but you need to condition your birds. you can use anything as a marker, remember, pigeons do have good eye sight


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

If i had to venture a guess, green would be the last color i would choose, reason being from the air green is grass and it's everywhere, so maybe just maybe a bright white would be better jmho! Food for thought!


----------



## wallflower (Mar 30, 2008)

Pigeons used for finding survivors on ship wrecks are trained to peck when they see the orange from a life vest,so maybe orange????


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

wallflower said:


> Pigeons used for finding survivors on ship wrecks are trained to peck when they see the orange from a life vest,so maybe orange????


 A few years back we had a flyer who had a small race team in our combine. One of the things that he did was to paint a large circle on the roof of his loft internation ORANGE was the color he used. GEORGE


----------

